# neck size of boer goats



## mamadee (Jun 9, 2016)

I have not had boers before, and will be getting some soon.Can anyone tell me the approx. neck size of a 7 month old male boer? Or what size dog collar to buy? Thanks so much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

May as well just get a large one. You really have to size each one separately.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just use thin rope for collars


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree get a big one and then you can just punch a hole out to fit him now. You can get a nail and heat it up and poke threw it. I just get a knife and turn it in a circle as I go threw it. Boers bucks grow very fast anyways so if you did get one to fit him now he would just out grow it fairly fast


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

I buy dog collars for kids and adults. I try to make sure that the clasps are all metal, 1) as I do tie mine out (supervised, of course!), and 2) the plastic ones slide too much and can be trouble for walking or tie-out. It also helps to have different colors so others can know who's who. When fire season was here last year, I wrote my phone number on all the collars, so now I have to remember not to get too dark of colors. I agree with Jessica that it's easy to buy too big and poke holes where/when needed. 

Have fun with your new guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do grow quickly, so one with plenty of holes sizes works well for a while.


----------



## mamadee (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------

